# Your Dream Goat



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Just for fun: If you could have any goat from any farm, who would you get? If no one has your dream goat, please describe. Your dream list can wax as long and big as your dreams....


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Finn from @Damfino , as long as driving lessons came with him.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I would want a Golden Guernsy Doe from Southwind farms.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

My dream goat would be a nubian/alpine wether, about 8-9 yrs old, who would be gentle, extremely healthy and hardy, hornless (not because I care but to match George) and most importantly a friend for my old, sickly goat George.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Any beefy beast!!
from @toth boer goats ohlala:


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Pretty, Perfect conformation, loving and quiet temperament, never ill, never wormy, never lonely, housebroken, 1 gallon of milk a day, except for when I don't want to milk, giving twins every 2 years without having to be bred, never eating, never needing water...

That's my dream goat. Who has her?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

mariarose said:


> Pretty, Perfect conformation, loving and quiet temperament, never ill, never wormy, never lonely, housebroken, 1 gallon of milk a day, except for when I don't want to milk, giving twins every 2 years without having to be bred, never eating, never needing water...
> 
> That's my dream goat. Who has her?


Also does her own nails.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

But of course! How could I have neglected to mention that???


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Finn from @Damfino , as long as driving lessons came with him.


Aw, I'll tell Finn he's your hero. 

I've gotta admit, Finn is basically my "dream goat" too. Sputnik is also my dream goat. And so was their predecessor, Cuzco the One-Horned Wonder Goat. I feel privileged that my "dream goats" are all ones I own or have owned.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I really like the Rosasharn Farm line of goats. Although, I’ve already got them so I guess I have my dream goats!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

some of the greatest farms have duds. Mine would be like Maria's thats a lamancha thats solid black with gold eyes


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

i love the having kids without having been bred mariarose! In reality, there are no perfect goats, so just making good decisions for my goals and having fun with the ups and downs and learning along the way! Loving the naughty and the nice!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

My dream goat. A polled, chocolate and cream Swiss maybe blue eyes too just for another bonus. 100% ND doe. Strong but pretty, great conformation. Healthy not needing
Much medication or a heap of feed to be productive. Perfectly attached udder with well placed teats of good size easy and quick to hand milk. Produces twins or triplets (at least one doe kid - and exactly the same as her at least 2-3 times in her life to keep on ) every 2 ish years and able to hold long lactations. Producing up to 3-4 L a day. Easy natured. Friendly. I don't mind if she is a lead doe and a little bossy but not nasty and gentle on all kids. That's not too much to ask is it? 
But honestly I love my herd now. I have a 7 year old doe that I wish I could replicate almost exactly.. just a better attached udder would be nice and she is a Aussie mini. Her temperament perfect too. Exactly what I explained above. And if only she was polled  she is near perfect. I am actually very happy with my little herd atm. And I think having the perfect goat would really take the excitement out of breeding to better the herd (if that makes sense) I really enjoy working towards better with each generation.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

my dream goats? Ok, a large herd of perfect tempered dappled Boer does from Max Boer Goats, and a Markhor for a herd sire!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

LOL!


----------



## Goat town (May 6, 2018)

I guess I’m easier to please. My goats are not perfect in any sense of the word but they’re perfect for me. I’m not the perfect goat mama


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Goat town said:


> My goats are not perfect in any sense of the word but they're perfect for me.


You are very wise. Dreams can become nightmares!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

elvis&oliver said:


> Any beefy beast!!
> from @toth boer goats ohlala:


 Aww, thank you.


----------



## CKEmmons (Jun 7, 2017)

ONE THAT COULD HOLD A CONVERSATION WITH ME.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

ALL of mine can tell me what is what... and sometimes where to go...


----------



## K Gemmill (Aug 22, 2017)

Love Blu a dwarf Nigerian, denuded ,well natured, calm so he is a perfect goat. Just wish he would cooperate when working on his hoofs.


----------



## K Gemmill (Aug 22, 2017)

Bode is my Alfa. He is also dwarf Nigerian weather. Debudded thankfully,he try’s to use me as a ladder to reach higher branches. He is smart . He fights for his life if I want to clean a Hooves


----------



## NicoleV (Dec 12, 2015)

My dream goat would pee and poo in one corner so that clean up would be easy!

But seriously, my dream goat would be an Oberhasli buck with some kind of amazing pedigree where all the females in his line had perfect udders and excellent conformation. And he needs to have a nice beard too. The beard is very important! LOL!


----------



## KathyAnn22 (Mar 16, 2017)

spidy1 said:


> my dream goats? Ok, a large herd of perfect tempered dappled Boer does from Max Boer Goats, and a Markhor for a herd sire!
> View attachment 140281


MY GOODNESS!!! and I thought our Billie's were handsome. Our nannies would go nuts.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

CKEmmons said:


> ONE THAT COULD HOLD A CONVERSATION WITH ME.


Some of them can... Like old Cuzco here. He and I had long, pleasant conversations on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I had a Boer once that would start, hold and end a conversation with you!!! she was a nice goat, but a total **** to all other goats including the buck.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Wow - LOL - so Sputnik or Finn or Cuzco - Sputnik and Finn have been two of my favorites for a long time now. I love Bonnie and Clyde so I think they were perfect for a Newbie like me. but...I would love a Mini Boer, something like in Toth's avatar but mini a lil beast geught!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

A domestic Ibex would be cool too a domestic Nubian Ibex...and one of the ancestors to the Galapogos Goats that were killed because of the turtles..Id like one of them because those goats were gangster.


----------



## HansensHiddenMt (Jun 16, 2017)

A good sized Angora buck, with a sweet disposition and AWESOME fleece!


----------



## Reece Bickerdyke (Jul 19, 2017)

RDH Indian Outlaw. From Dean Hills Kikos.
A beast of an animal!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Reece Bickerdyke said:


> RDH Indian Outlaw. From Dean Hills Kikos.
> A beast of an animal!


Wow! Very impressive all around!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

My perfect goat..would be to add Kalahari Reds to my herd. If they were a real goat. But my Kinky is amazing..and he likes my tractor


----------



## cabranoia (Apr 6, 2017)

Te-Iltcohe Prallo Gwiredd was a dream come true, our first finished champion, she loved nothing more than going to a goat show. 
Without her my show string will never be the same.

The way you're standing there finely chiseled head held high
Large expressive eyes looking back at me
You're a dream come true doe
With your forehead broad, muzzle wide
I just wanna take you to a goat show

The way you're standing there top line level, legs set just right
You're a dream come true doe
With your wide rump
nearly level
I just wanna take you to a goat show

The way you're standing there dripping dairy, flatness of bone
You're a dream come true doe
With your spring of ribs, depth of barrel, heart girth
I just want to take you to a goat show

The way you're standing there mammary system smoothly blended to the fore and rear
You're a dream come true doe
With your escutcheon wide, teats placed just right
I just want to take you to a goat show

The way you move around the ring redefines fluid motion
You're a dream come true doe
With your smoothness of blending, feet and legs tracking just right
I just want to take you to a goat show


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Reece Bickerdyke said:


> RDH Indian Outlaw. From Dean Hills Kikos.
> A beast of an animal!


@Dwarf Dad DD - you see the Size of that jokers chest??? lol


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

cabranoia said:


> Te-Iltcohe Prallo Gwiredd was a dream come true, our first finished champion, she loved nothing more than going to a goat show.
> Without her my show string will never be the same.
> 
> The way you're standing there finely chiseled head held high
> ...


Very Awesome Goat and Poem - well done! and looks like welcome!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

MadCatX said:


> @Dwarf Dad DD - you see the Size of that jokers chest??? lol


Yes! He would pull your wagon well. lol


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL Shoot that joker could pull a tree lol...our there with the mules lol


----------



## K Gemmill (Aug 22, 2017)

NicoleV said:


> My dream goat would pee and poo in one corner so that clean up would be easy!
> 
> But seriously, my dream goat would be an Oberhasli buck with some kind of amazing pedigree where all the females in his line had perfect udders and excellent conformation. And he needs to have a nice beard too. The beard is very important! LOL!


I will second that lol


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

HIM!!
https://www.kazmirkountry.com/pace-country-cracker-jack-blue
I was SO close to getting my does bred to him but i never got blood test done then i found the buck i have now, and, well, destiny happened!


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

My dream goat is a Guernsey with a nice and calm personality. She would be able to lead on a leash better than a dog and follow you everywhere!










Oh wait, I already have her!


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

A herd of polled Nigerian Dwarf goats


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I think my dream goat is a giraffe. *sigh* I just LOVE giraffes!

Seriously, if I had the space, I'd be thrilled with more Munchies. I love our Nigies, but I really miss our alien nut cases!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

My dream goat would be a healthy, calm, polled, easy keeper that came with a pickles and ice cream test that could tell you if she was pregnant or not....


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

groovyoldlady said:


> I think my dream goat is a giraffe. *sigh* I just LOVE giraffes!


^ YES a thousand times to this!!! 
My husband and I have often dreamed of raising giraffes. We have a high upper deck that would be perfect for feeding them treats. I once designed a giraffe saddle (on paper). In high school I wrote an essay about my pet giraffe Moki, his girlfriend Peggy, and their baby Coco. I think I still have it somewhere with the accompanying drawing.

My husband and I have often laughed about what it would look like to eventually sell our property after it had been transformed into a giraffe farm. I can just see the realtor ads now... "Giraffe lovers paradise!" "Will fulfill all of your giraffe farming dreams!" "Complete with 12' fences and fully equipped giraffe barn."

On a similar note, I also love okapis and it would be amazing to raise some of those as a hobby.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Damfino said:


> On a similar note, I also love okapis and it would be amazing to raise some of those as a hobby.


That is a very interesting animal.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

@groovyoldlady and @Damfino I love it! We went to the zoo the other day and visited the giraffe in-door home since it's winter. I looked around at the set up (hay feeders off the ground, PVC pipes filled with mineral salts, and water placed above pooping height, and then at the giraffes quietly chewing cud and told my husband, "This is just a REALLY big goat exhibit!"


----------

